# Boun Vino Mini



## Lurker (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm looking for a prefilter that will work with my Buon vino Mini Jet filter. Has anyone seen one. I don't think that the super vac prefilter will work with the mini vac tubing.

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## Sacalait (Jun 4, 2009)

Time and patience is my pre-filter.


----------



## Lurker (Jun 5, 2009)

Sacalait, time & patience is fine but when particles are already on the bottom, time has run out. I want to rack w/o letting those particles get to my pump.


----------



## Tom (Jun 5, 2009)

Rich,
I have the mini jet. Time is your friend. I usually keep whites in a carboy 6 months min. Maybe you need to add more clearing agents. If you want to rush it use the coarse filter then #2 for polishing.
BTW you are invited to my wine club meeting on the 14th here @ my home.


----------



## Lurker (Jun 5, 2009)

It appears that I have explained it very poorly. I am not concerned with filtering or with the longevity of the wine. I may or may not filter it, but that will be months from now. When transferring to secondary, some raisins and some almond pieces were also transferred and reside in the bottom of the demi which is very heavy at 6 1/2 gal. I will soon rack it using the mini jet and bypassing the filters. However, I fear that some of those pieces will get sucked into the pump and cause damage, Therefore the need of a pre-filter. All I want to do is get it off the sediment. 
Sorry for all the words. 

Thanks,
Rich

ps: Tom I'll call.


----------



## Tom (Jun 5, 2009)

Rich, 
On the pick up tube there is a "cover" cone over the end just to prevent what you are worried about. Another is to but something like a small piece of nylon stocking over the end of the pick up tube(sanitized of course). Just take the short tube off and replace it with the delivery tube and you are good to go.


----------



## smurfe (Jun 6, 2009)

If you can find some stainless steel screen material just take a piece of it and make a pre-filter sort if in the shape of a Hershey's Kiss. Slide it over the end of the hose. I used some plastic window screen material before as well for grape pack kits and just tied it onto the end of the hose with dental floss and it worked great.


----------



## Lurker (Jun 6, 2009)

Tom & Smurf, 2 excelent ideas, I'll use both. Some screen around the cover cone and I'll be in good shape. Thanks.

Rich


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 7, 2009)

Man smurfe you should of been part of the A team ! lol


----------

